# Can Photoshop CS open NEF Files?



## D-50 (Aug 6, 2006)

I was just wondering if Photoshop CS can open a Nikon Raw file which is an .NEF file?


----------



## Arch (Aug 6, 2006)

yes it can.... but only with a small converter window to adjust exposure... you dont get the full RAW converter options you get with CS2..... or an alternate RAW converting programme.


----------



## GreenRaven (Jun 21, 2009)

Raw Therapee is a great program that opens Raw-NEF files, edits them, and saves them as jpgs or tifs.


----------



## Guido44 (Jun 21, 2009)

Adobe's - *Lightroom2* works very well also.

Dan


----------



## Dwig (Jun 21, 2009)

D-50 said:


> I was just wondering if Photoshop CS can open a Nikon Raw file which is an .NEF file?



Yes it can.

Like all versions of Photoshop, the core program doesn't understand RAW files. A plugin is required to add the capability. PS/CS was the first version to ship with Adobe's own plugin, Camera RAW (aka ACR). The last version of ACR that is compatible with PS/CS is ver 2.4. It will handle NEF files from most of the early Nikons but can't read files created with models newer than the plugin.

To read newer files you need either a newer version of PS along with its newer ACR or you need to download and use Adobe's free DNR Converter. This application converts camera specific RAW flavors (Nikon's NEF, Canon's CR2, ...) into Adobe's "universal" RAW format, DNG. Provided your PS/CS has been updated with ACR v2.2 through v2.4 you will be able to read these DNG files as RAW files and have the full control offered by ACR v2.x.

BTW, when you see just the single WB control when opening a NEF file in PS/CS its because you've installed one of Nikon's applications that replaces the ACR in your Photoshop installation with their own pluging. This plugin is very limited, providing onlly white balance adjustment. You should find and remove the Nikon plugin to reactivate ACR.


----------



## Dwig (Jun 21, 2009)

Arch said:


> yes it can.... but only with a small converter window to adjust exposure... you dont get the full RAW converter options you get with CS2..... or an alternate RAW converting programme.



Incorrect! The full ACR controls are availabe in an undamaged PS/CS installation.

The single control dialog belongs to Nikon's NEF plugin which loads before ACR and blocks ACR from handling NEF files. Several of Nikon's applications install this limited plugin without warning you and without giving you the option to not install it (rather evil behavior in my opinion). If you simply find and remove the Nikon plugin, ACR will be able to see the NEF files and processing them with its more extensive controls provided the NEF files are not from a newer camera which the older v2.2-2.4 ACR can't handle.


----------

